# Rudi Garcia e Francesca Brienza, la fidanzata/compagna. Foto.



## admin (19 Settembre 2014)

Rudi Garcia ha ufficializzato su Twitter la nuova relazione con la fidanzata/compagna Francesca Brienza, conduttrice di Roma Tv ed attrice nei Cesaroni, Don Matteo ed Un medico in famiglia. Garcia, su Twitter, ha postato una foto che lo ritrae insieme alla Brienza con tanto di commento:"E' la mia vita privata. Francesca ne fa parte e non da ieri". Il tecnico della Roma è separato dalla precedenza moglie con la quale ha avuto tre figli.

Foto di Garcia e di Francesca Brienza.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Settembre 2014)

Ebbravo Garcià! Ovviamente lei sta insieme a lui solamente per amore


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Settembre 2014)

Più sono asini vecchi e più le donne se li coccolano. Per amore...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2014)

Se l'è trovato davanti e ha ben deciso di non lasciarselo scappare. Quanto guadagna all'anno Garcia?


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2014)

Complimenti 

Comunque alla fine Garcia non è un cesso... mi sembra più scandalosa la relazione tra Allegri e quella gnocca della fidanzata


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se l'è trovato davanti e ha ben deciso di non lasciarselo scappare. Quanto guadagna all'anno Garcia?


2,5 a stagione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> 2,5 a stagione.


Aggiungici i premi di fine anno per lo scudetto... ha scelto benone la Brienza


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Settembre 2014)

Beh a Lille stava con lei:






Anzi si dice che uno dei principali motivi per i quali lasciò la Francia fu la rottura di quella relazione, in quanto la giovane donzella partecipò ad un reality e rimpiazzò il buon Rudy con un giovanotto


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Beh a Lille stava con lei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah però, lui bello non è bello, avrà altre doti evidentemente


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah però, lui bello non è bello, avrà altre doti evidentemente



Doti finanziarie suppongo....


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah però, lui bello non è bello, avrà altre doti evidentemente



_Bello non è bello_,fatti vedere Brad Pitt 


























Si scherza Jì


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Settembre 2014)

Garcia è un tipo dai,ha un che di magnetico,cioè vuoi mettere con faccia da troll Allegri??? Lol


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2014)

Non lo facevo così figaiolo il caro Rudi


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2014)

Bravo Rudi con le ragazzine


----------



## Aragorn (19 Settembre 2014)

Il conto in banca la fa sicuramente da padrone, ma concordo con chi dice che il tecnico francese non è che sia questo gran mostro. Si vedono coppie molto più oscene nel panorama vips.

PS comunque Garcia, secondo me, assomiglia tantissimo a Logan Lerman, sembrano padre e figlio


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2014)

Che bella coppia.. il papà che porta in giro la figlia.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2014)

Garcia non è brutto però assomiglia un pò alla maschera di Saw L'Enigmista


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2014)

A me invece sembra uno dei personaggi di Lupin


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2014)

Per una volta un francese che oltre a essere un mangialumache è anche un mangiatopa.


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2014)

Più che altro ha lo sguardo da marpione..


----------



## prebozzio (19 Settembre 2014)

Garcia, oltre a essere un bell'uomo, mi sembra una persona di grande intelligenza... e dietro i modi gentili deve essere un bel porcello


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah però, lui bello non è bello, avrà altre doti evidentemente


Beh per la sua età non è certamente brutto. Sicuramente è per il portafoglio pieno che stanno con lui gnocche di simili proporzioni, su qesto concordo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Angstgegner (19 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

E bravo Rudi.


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>



Credo sia una delle cose più riuscite al mondo!! ah ah ah


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>



Credo sia una delle cose più riuscite al mondo!! ah ah ah


----------



## Hammer (19 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Garcia è un tipo dai,ha un che di magnetico,cioè vuoi mettere con faccia da troll Allegri??? Lol



Eppure il troll ha una gran reputazione in fatto di donne


----------

